# Hello everyone



## satans.barber (Mar 30, 2002)

Boo 

I found the site through a links someone posted in rec.martial-arts, but since the kenpo chat in there is slim to none, this seems like a better option!

I case anyone's vaugely interested in who I am, my name is Ian and I am a Computer Science student at the Universoty of Leeds, in the North of England.

I have been training in Kenpo Ryu Karate for around 5 years now, and am due to grade for black belt in a couple of months. My instructor is Sensei Glen Coolican, 2nd Dan, and the chief instructor of our club (who is based in Devon) is Sensei Phil Cawood, 7th Dan.

Hope to be joining in lots of threads and chatting to you guys, although I suspect I'll be outnumbered by the Americans 

Ian Atkinson.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 30, 2002)

That's ok, we're still allies, and have been since W.W.I!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 30, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2002)

We've gotten a few folks from there who like the atmosphere here a little better.   Less posts about "seekret govmint conseracys" 

Welcome.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 31, 2002)

Hi Ian.  Welcome aboard.  Many years ago, I used to teach in a little place about 50 miles North of London, Finchingfield/Weathersfield, in Essex.  

Plan to get back over there one of these days for a few weeks vacation.

Take care,

Dan Farmer:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

So there'll be the possibility of some cultural learning on this
forum as well.  Works for me, I'd love to hear about any 
differences in how you train.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> To give it it's full name it's Kenpo Ryu Karate Kickboxing (the Ryu is pronounced 'Roo').
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2002)

The text formatting is similar to HTML and some older DOS wordprocessors in it needs an open and close tag.  I stuck a list up on the support forum here.  Just sandwich the text you want to effect between em.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *The text formatting is similar to HTML and some older DOS wordprocessors in it needs an open and close tag.  I stuck a list up on the support forum here.  Just sandwich the text you want to effect between em. *



That's one of the best basic explainations I've heard yet.  I'm 
gonna start using it. 

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 3, 2002)

Ian, Have no fear,   there are Canadians here!!  The full Commonwealth of Martial Arts is here on MartialTalk to keep those Yanks in line!!!  ( With all due respect, G D sir!)  Glad you found us!       :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2002)

I can get temporary Canuk status....... hee hee

:shrug:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

Jeesh GD, we already have lotsa Yanks here with , er, Canuck status.  They're called  "Draft Dodgers"  LMAO!!!    :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Jeesh GD, we already have lotsa Yanks here with , er, Canuck status.  They're called  "Draft Dodgers"  LMAO!!!    :rofl: *



I don't know the name of this comedian, but it's a good quote
nonetheless.

"I wrote a book about my Vietnam war experience.  It's called
'The Bars And Taverns Of Montreal' "

:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

Jeesh, GD, you see that???  Kirk just called me a 'comedian'!!!!  LMBFCAO!!!!!!   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FLY (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi all, I found this site through the same link Ian did.  This site definately has better discussions pertaining to kenpo than rec.martial-arts, so I'm glad that I found it.

I used to train in Shito-ryu a LONG time ago (I was  7/8 years old  ) but stopped training after my green belt test.  Now, almost twenty years later, I am a blue belt in Tracy's system of Kenpo.

I am looking forward to learning from and reading/participating in the discussions here.

FLY.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLY _
> 
> *Hi all, I found this site through the same link Ian did.  This site definately has better discussions pertaining to kenpo than rec.martial-arts, so I'm glad that I found it.
> 
> ...



Ah, good, another "Tracy" Man! Good to have you aboard!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 5, 2002)

They're multiplying!!!!!!! eppp


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They're multiplying!!!!!!! eppp  *



Prepare to be assimilated! (It's not too late to change, you know)


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Fly, are you the same person as Flyfish from House of Kenpo?  If you are, can ya tell Le P'tit Plume to get his scrawny butt in here too????  LMAO!!!    :rofl:    :asian:


----------



## FLY (Apr 6, 2002)

> Hey Fly, are you the same person as Flyfish from House of Kenpo? If you are, can ya tell Le P'tit Plume to get his scrawny butt in here too???? LMAO!!!



The one and the same.........how r ya tune??

I will tell him this morning (if he's there)...I begin my review for green today...:uhohh: 

FLY.

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 6, 2002)

Well Fly welcome to MartialTalk, so glad you found it!  This is my fave MA Forum to hang out and post in, as they keep it really jerk, perv, and idiot-free in here. I'm gonna post some photos of the House of Kenpo team on my MSN site this week, if ya wanna go in and have a look in my 'Clawset.'  Right now there are just my pics and my daughter's mostly, but I got a dandy shot of Jules absolutely drooling on the guy's gold medal as she stood on the podium getting her bronze for that one-handed stick set she did.  It was priceless.  She'll probably kill me for putting it up.  Oh well...
It would be such a waste of a great pic not to tho...... LMAO!
Fly, to get into my Clawset go to:

http://communities.msn.ca/TunetigressClawset

And tell Le P'tit Plume to get in there and take a peek too, eh?


----------



## FLY (Apr 6, 2002)

:asian: 

Hi Tune,  I just got back from class....Plume wasn't there so maybe tuesday I will see him.  Thanks for the link, I will check it out.

:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 6, 2002)

A few months ago, you would have had trouble posting as KAITH RUSTAZ would have busted you for use of the word SHITo-Ryu!!

(Sorry Kaith, couldn't resist- but ya gotta admit I have abstained for awhile!!! LOL)

This is a fun thread, let's keep it rocking along!


KENPO FAIRY TALE:

Once upon a time...  Ed Parker and Al Tracy were walking through the woods and they came upon something in the path.

"That is a strange looking rock" Mr. Parker said.

"No- that is a piece of bark!" Mr. Tracy replied.

The argument ensued for thirty years.

One day, a pair of eyes sprouted out of the top of the object and it began began to hop.

"Whoa!!!  It was a toad the whole time!!!!" They both exclaimed.

Just then, a fine babe stepped out from behind a tree, picked up the toad and kissed it.  POOF!!! A fine prince appeared, he kissed the princess back, and they strode off into the sunset to live happily ever after.

Mr. Parker and Mr. Tracy looked at each other, and at the same time said "I FREEKIN KNEW IT THE WHOLE TIME!!!!!"

Then they went and had breakfast.


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *A few months ago, you would have had trouble posting as KAITH RUSTAZ would have busted you for use of the word SHITo-Ryu!!
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Man, I don't know what you're on, but I want some!!
--Dave
:rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## FLY (Apr 7, 2002)

> KENPO FAIRY TALE:
> 
> Once upon a time... Ed Parker and Al Tracy were walking through the woods and they came upon something in the path.
> "That is a strange looking rock" Mr. Parker said.
> ...



hahaha.....that is too funny....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :lol: 

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *A few months ago, you would have had trouble posting as KAITH RUSTAZ would have busted you for use of the word SHITo-Ryu!!
> 
> ...



What are you on Vince............:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 8, 2002)

LMBFCAO!!!  That is tooooooo  funny!!  

Alas, I am torn between two Kenpos too!

By the way, if ya need someone to play the role of the fine babe, I know a couple of applicants... long as they can wear their gis and still get the fine prince in the end! LOL


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Do you know Ralph Chinnick?


----------



## FLY (Apr 8, 2002)

> Do you know Ralph Chinnick?



Although he is my sensei's sensei, I haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet, even though he only lives 'bout a three hour drive away.  I do hope to make it his way soon though (it's not everyday you get to meet a seventh degree black belt   )

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Ralph Chinnick is probably one of the 2 men most directly responsible for the Tracy/American/hybrid Kenpo systems in the Province of Ontario.

He lived in London Ontario for a time and he and his partner brought forth Tracy Kenpo and as a result Parker Kenpo as well. At least 30 years later they are still here and mushroomed into many wild and weird things.

From what I hear he is one tough old bastard, (meant in a good way) and deserved a lions share of congrats and thanx for bringing Kenpo to this area. Without him much of what is here, good and bad would not be here. I am pretty sure if I wanted I could trace the lineage or the beginnings of EVERY Kenpo school and instructor in town to this man.

An excellent example of Tracy Kenpo spreading the word of American Kenpo. Possibly, Mr Parker would never have been heard here if not.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 10, 2002)

Welcome yall!!  By any chance do you know Patrick Pace?  He is in the United Kenpo Systems and commutes back and forth from England to California ... both foreign countries to a Texas boy.

-Michael


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 12, 2002)

Wow... I see you've got the 4th Degree black belt gif that I created for Mr. Trejo's site!!! Good deal... I like what you did with it!!! I was thinking of doing the same. :asian: 

How are things in Texas? You guys aren't gunna try to succeed from the Union again are Ya? :rofl: 

Take Care,
Billy Lear


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 12, 2002)

William,

It looks a lot better than the UKS crest reduced down - the definition was just too blurry.  I used Adobe Photoshop and cleaned up some of the stray pictles and sharpened the image and changed some contrast & color settings.  I was really pleased with how it sharpened up.  

Help yourself to it, or if you want anything "cleaned up" a little let me know and I will do it and email it to you.  I have bunches of belt icons, but not bunches of Kenpo Black Belt icons - so I was really excited to find it.  Hope you don't mind.  I definitly did not claim it as my artwork - usually buttons or cursors I generally don't.  Anything big I try to give credit for.  Just wanted something more reflective of me, not my association.  If you have an issue with this, feel free to let me know.  

Thanks,
-Michael


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 14, 2002)

I use Corel to do the majority of my work on graphics, although I do have Adobe Photo Shop. Let me see if there is anything that I can do with our UKS crest, and I'll e-mail it to you if it turns out any good.

Your Friend,
Billy :asian:


----------



## Rob Moeser (Jul 26, 2004)

GouRonin said:
			
		

> Ralph Chinnick is probably one of the 2 men most directly responsible for the Tracy/American/hybrid Kenpo systems in the Province of Ontario.
> 
> He lived in London Ontario for a time and he and his partner brought forth Tracy Kenpo and as a result Parker Kenpo as well. At least 30 years later they are still here and mushroomed into many wild and weird things.
> 
> ...


 

 Ralph Chinnick is my Sensei at Professional Self Defence, in Victoria, BC, Canada, and is the man directly responsible for the very strong Kenpo Influence on Vancouver Island (and all of BC, actually).

 And yes, he's still one tough old bastard (you didn't hear that, did you Ralph?) and its an honour to learn from a Master of his caliber (8th degree Black Belt Kenpo, 3rd degree Black Belt in Jujitsu and 2nd degree Black Belt in Hung Gar Kung Fu).

http://martialartsvictoria.com/proself/


----------

